# Now THIS is a doombuggie!!!



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, not sure where to post this, 'cuz it's not my project, but wanted to share this awesome "creepy crawler"! Man, some kids have all the luck. Hope you enjoy it...maybe give ya' some more ideas!! http://bitsandpieces.us/2009/06/04/creepy-crawler/


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

I am so glad I am not the only one with a sense of humor.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Ha ha! I don't think I would have gotten in that as a kid, but man that's cool!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Looks like yer kid is having the time of his/her life!!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

I actually came across this too and I had the pic saved to my computer.I guess the guy who made is an artist: Elmer Presslee, never heard of him but I found his Flikr page and his artwork is insane!!!:http://www.flickr.com/photos/elmerpresslee/ This is
some really wacky stuff.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

King,

thanks for posting the artists name. Been trying to google it. Love his work.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

OMG that is hilarious!!!!

I love some of the posts...
"Scott
June 5th, 2009 at 12:15 am

If she poops in it, would you have to change her mind?"
ROFLMAO


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, That kid will be scared for life. Doomed to be a haunter when they grow up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one hilarious buggy!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

thats all kind of awesome


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is totally awesome. I would have loved to had one of those as a kid, heck i would like to have one now.


----------

